# Pediatric ER patient MDM



## mdjohnsoncpc (Mar 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if documentation exists that medical decision making on pediatric ER patients can be higher even though the CMS medical decision making points system does not calculate a high level. For Example a provider sees a URI and does not provide RX management yet they feel they should be able to bill a level three with no lab, xray, consult or other work up being done. My experience tells me this is a level 2


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 6, 2009)

*No difference in Pediatric patients*

There is no different standard for pediatric patients ... though we sometimes wish there were ...

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

